

Punk Manufacturing: The next revolution - prbuckley
http://bernardlunn.wordpress.com/2010/01/30/punk-manufacturing-the-next-industrial-revolution/ 

======
gnubardt
This reminds me of Makers, Cory Doctorow's new book. It takes place in a not
so distant future where corporations fund tiny startups of a few hackers each
to create products. It ends up becoming a revolution of sorts, with the
millions of unemployed americans jumping to create.

It's awesome to see ordinary people use technology the way they did before
things went digital. To be able to fix, modify and reuse components of devices
they own. To understand how something works and learn from it. The values that
inspired the free software movement applied back to real life.

~~~
noonespecial
Good spotting since the author of this particular blog post looks to have
perhaps lifted the whole "punk manufacturing" thing from a Doctorow interview
from last December.

The article actually provides a nice counterpoint to this idea:

 _"...while there are clear parallels to punk in the 1970s and its DIY ethic,
Doctorow argues that punk used DIY to reach a destination, to accomplish
something a look, or music whereas with Making it's the process that matters.
Technology enables makers to network like never before and provides the tools
cognitive, social and physical that allows them to share ideas to improve and
build on their inventions."_

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2009/dec/07/cory-doctorow-
ma...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2009/dec/07/cory-doctorow-makers-
interview)

------
bernardlunn
I never read that Doctorow article but will now and the book sounds fun. But
he is wrong if he thinks punk was about reaching a destination. I was there.
It was about energy (or in his words, process).

